# Lets make the worst thread in kiwi farms history



## gangweedfan (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 13, 2020)

It's true. @The Pink Panther is a bisexual.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Sep 13, 2020)

If I've commented on it, then it's definitely shit.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 13, 2020)

I really really like this banana haha


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 13, 2020)

@Starkiller88UnitedOwl9 @Webby's Boyfriend @BoxerShorts47 @DocHoliday1977 @Drain Todger @crocodilian 

And now we wait.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 13, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> @Starkiller88UnitedOwl9 @Webby's Boyfriend @BoxerShorts47 @DocHoliday1977 @Drain Todger @crocodilian
> 
> And now we wait.


You forgot @Niggaplease


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 13, 2020)

Poop


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 13, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> You forgot @Niggaplease


Now we have the Austivengers.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Sep 13, 2020)

Caitlyn Jenner is a brave and beautiful woman


----------



## FuckedUp (Sep 13, 2020)

Half of the first page of Deep Thoughts right now.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 13, 2020)

Already got it


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/self-defense-should-be-illegal.76286


----------



## Rack Of CDs (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## gangweedfan (Sep 13, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Half of the first page of Deep Thoughts right now.





Monika H. said:


> Already got it
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/self-defense-should-be-illegal.76286


This thread will become worse than all of those.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 13, 2020)

gangweedfan said:


> This thread will become worse than all of those.


Debate user gangweedfan on how this will get worse than those previous examples.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 13, 2020)

gangweedfan said:


> This thread will become worse than all of those.


That's the spirit!


----------



## gangweedfan (Sep 13, 2020)

Trans rights are human rights!!! :3


----------



## gangweedfan (Sep 13, 2020)

The person 2 below me is an idiot


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 13, 2020)

Seriously, I'm looking forward to this shitshow.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 13, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Half of the first page of Deep Thoughts right now.


only half?



gangweedfan said:


> Trans rights are human rights!!! :3





gangweedfan said:


> The person above me is an idiot


WOOOOOW WHAT A SELF-OWN BRO


----------



## gangweedfan (Sep 13, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> only half?
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOOW WHAT A SELF-OWN BRO


Check again faggot


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 13, 2020)

gangweedfan said:


> I'm a faggot


did I miss something


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Sep 13, 2020)

Okay, let's speed this up until we hit Spergatory.
@Drain Todger how would you fix the Earth or at least America?
@DocHoliday1977 I'm hearing reports Harvey Weinstein will get out in three months, your thoughts?
@Starkiller88UnitedOwl9 Mortal Engines 2018 was the best adaption since Harry Potter.
@BoxerShorts47 I think diversity is still a strength, but what do you have to say about it?
@crocodilian are you still mad at @snailslime?
@Niggaplease has your friend sued Yanderesim yet?
@Hollywood Hulk Hogan what's the best economic system?


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 13, 2020)

uhoh!


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 13, 2020)

Done.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Sep 13, 2020)

/thread


----------



## gangweedfan (Sep 13, 2020)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> View attachment 1593735
> /thread


Sneed


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Sep 13, 2020)

>Sneed


----------



## FuckedUp (Sep 13, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> did I miss something


Notice the "2". You're the faggot.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 13, 2020)

The Fluffies thread already took the title, sorry


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 13, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> I am also a faggot.


----------



## gangweedfan (Sep 13, 2020)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> >Sneed
> View attachment 1593746


Who are you quoting?


----------



## gangweedfan (Sep 13, 2020)

Professional Lurker said:


> The Fluffies thread already took the title, sorry


Then we will just have to start posting fluffies here now wont we?


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 13, 2020)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> View attachment 1593735


what in the flipping flip is this?


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 13, 2020)

Blondie said:


> what in the flipping flip is this?



NO FUCKING SWEARS ON MY FUCKING CHRISTIAN KIWIFARMS YOU FUCKING NIG-


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 13, 2020)

littlearmalite said:


> NO FUCKING SWEARS ON MY FUCKING CHRISTIAN KIWIFARMS YOU FUCKING NIG-


ARMA NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Deadwaste (Sep 13, 2020)

i hate it already


----------



## Muttnik (Sep 13, 2020)

I made you a cookie but I eated it


----------



## OfficerBagget (Sep 13, 2020)

Ps3 got the best games.


----------



## gangweedfan (Sep 13, 2020)

OfficerBagget said:


> Ps3 got the best games.
> View attachment 1593788


But it does. No wonder CWC played it so much


----------



## wet wacker wompers (Sep 13, 2020)

In this latest development kiwifarms makes a post 2010 /b/ thread.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 13, 2020)

wet wacker wompers said:


> In this latest development kiwifarms makes a post 2010 /b/ thread.


things just keep coming full circle


----------



## not william stenchever (Sep 13, 2020)

@Shiversblood please come to join us.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 13, 2020)

not william stenchever said:


> @Shiversblood please come to join us.


Shiversblood is a good poster. We are not.


----------



## Μusk (Sep 13, 2020)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 13, 2020)

This thread can't be shit if I post in it.


----------



## gangweedfan (Sep 13, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> This thread can't be shit if I post in it.


Just who the hell to you think we are? Kick logic to the curb and make the impossible possible! Thats the way team worst thread rolls


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 13, 2020)

Jk, I'm not bi. Gays should burn in hell.


----------



## gangweedfan (Sep 13, 2020)

[IMG alt="The Pink Panther"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/31/31696.jpg?1598979728[/IMG]
*The Pink Panther
It eeez what it eeez
True & Honest Fan*
3 minutes ago

New
Add bookmark
#49
Jk, I'm not bi. Gays should burn in hell.

Like Quote Reply
[image]wojak48/[image]


----------



## Fünter (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Maskull (Sep 13, 2020)

”I put my wife in a headlock, so fuckin' what.”

*Lets make the worst thread in kiwi farms history - *

Thread starter gangweedfan
Start date Today at 2:57 PM
Reply


 Forums
 Off-Topic
 General Discussion



Merchandise Run for Halloween 2020 (Colors / Sizing / Timeline Update)
Prev

1
2
3
 First Unread
 Watch
[IMG alt="gangweedfan"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/51/51914.jpg?1599862509[/IMG]
*gangweedfan
Now yuo see...*
 39 minutes ago



Add bookmark
#41



> OfficerBagget said:
> Ps3 got the best games.
> View attachment 1593788


But it does. No wonder CWC played it so much

 Like Quote Reply
Report
[IMG alt="wet wacker wompers"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/61/61398.jpg?1596158515[/IMG]
*wet wacker wompers*
 35 minutes ago



Add bookmark
#42
In this latest development kiwifarms makes a post 2010 /b/ thread.





Reactions: Troon Draugur
 Like Quote Reply
Report
[IMG alt="Homoerotic Cougar-kun"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/42/42877.jpg?1599786795[/IMG]
*Homoerotic Cougar-kun
BOO.*
 34 minutes ago



Add bookmark
#43



> wet wacker wompers said:
> In this latest development kiwifarms makes a post 2010 /b/ thread.


things just keep coming full circle





Reactions: wet wacker wompers
 Like Quote Reply
Report
[IMG alt="not william stenchever"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/26/26958.jpg?1581553318[/IMG]
*not william stenchever
I will continue stealing enemy vessels
True & Honest Fan*
 28 minutes ago



Add bookmark
#44
@Shiversblood please come to join us.







Reactions: Looney Troons
 Like Quote Reply
Report
[IMG alt="Maskull"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/38/38819.jpg?1599593994[/IMG]
*Maskull
Im the ignorant idiot?*
 26 minutes ago



Add bookmark
#45



> not william stenchever said:
> @Shiversblood please come to join us.


Shiversblood is a good poster. We are not.








Reactions: Looney Troons, Gunt.Inc and not william stenchever
Quote Reply
Report Edit Delete
[IMG alt="Muskrat"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/60/60827.jpg?1598691740[/IMG]
*Muskrat*
 26 minutes ago



Add bookmark
#46




















Reactions: You, Looney Troons, Gunt.Inc and 2 others
 Informative Quote Reply
Report
[IMG alt="SIGSEGV"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/50/50365.jpg?1599874859[/IMG]
*SIGSEGV
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
True & Honest Fan*
 23 minutes ago

New


Add bookmark
#47
This thread can't be shit if I post in it.











Reactions: The Pink Panther, Troon Draugur, not william stenchever and 3 others
 Like Quote Reply
Report
[IMG alt="gangweedfan"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/51/51914.jpg?1599862509[/IMG]
*gangweedfan
Now yuo see...*
 12 minutes ago

New


Add bookmark
#48



> SIGSEGV said:
> This thread can't be shit if I post in it.


Just who the hell to you think we are? Kick logic to the curb and make the impossible possible! Thats the way team worst thread rolls 









Reactions: SIGSEGV and Miel67
 Like Quote Reply
Report
[IMG alt="The Pink Panther"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/31/31696.jpg?1598979728[/IMG]
*The Pink Panther
It eeez what it eeez
True & Honest Fan*
 9 minutes ago

New


Add bookmark
#49
Jk, I'm not bi. Gays should burn in hell.





Reactions: SIGSEGV
 Like Quote Reply
Report
[IMG alt="gangweedfan"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/51/51914.jpg?1599862509[/IMG]
*gangweedfan
Now yuo see...*
 5 minutes ago

New


Add bookmark
#50
@
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*@The Pink Panther
It eeez what it eeez
 True & Honest Fan*
3 minutes ago

New
Add bookmark
#49
Jk, I'm not bi. Gays should burn in hell.

Like Quote Reply
[image]wojak48/[image]

 Like Quote Reply
Report
Prev

1
2
3
 First Unread

[IMG alt="Maskull"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/38/38819.jpg?1599593994[/IMG]
*Forum guidelines*

*Spoiler adult content.* Anything you wouldn't want your boss to see on your monitor should be hidden. Don't embed NSFW content in your post directly.


----------



## Μusk (Sep 13, 2020)

[I][IMG alt="The Pink Panther"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/31/31696.jpg?1598979728[/IMG][/I]_
*The Pink Panther
It eeez what it eeez
True & Honest Fan*
3 minutes ago_

_New_
_Add bookmark_
_#49_
_Jk, I'm not bi. Gays should burn in hell.

Like Quote Reply
[image]wojak48/[image]_


----------



## Vecr (Sep 13, 2020)

Maskull said:


> ”I put my wife in a headlock, so fuckin' what.”
> 
> *Lets make the worst thread in kiwi farms history - *
> 
> ...



I don't think that's spoilered to Null's spec.


----------



## Fünter (Sep 13, 2020)

faggots


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 13, 2020)

Wait this site has porn ads if you don't sign in?


----------



## Maskull (Sep 13, 2020)

Vecr said:


> I don't think that's spoilered to Null's spec.


null gay


----------



## gangweedfan (Sep 13, 2020)

@Null @Maskull thinks you are gay.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 13, 2020)

It's true.


----------



## Bec (Sep 13, 2020)

* Topic: Joshua Moon and Personal Agendas  (Read 99428 times)*
*Stocking*




January 21, 2012, 08:04:30 AM






Alright, so we all know Joshua Moon (Ibanz/Iban) has returned as CityRPG, supposedly to turn over a new leaf or something, despite being the same panloveual border-line rapist and suicide histrionic he's always been. Most of us have already seen the following conversation with Colten about his shota habits, but I'll post it for those that haven't seen.

Quote


> (8:11 AM) Joshua:   Alright, time to jerk off to some neko shota.
> (8:11 AM) Joshua: Yeah, I'm forgeted up. I know
> (8:11 AM) Joshua: brb.
> (8:13 AM) Colten v3.5: 0-0
> ...



Besides being a blatant homoloveual child enthusiast (and I mean that in the most mature and literal sense), the dude is loving psycho. Anyone who's known me has seen the conversation logs I've been copy+pasting around where he graphically described how he'd like to brutally rape and mutilate me and pretty much any forumer that pissed him off on a certain day. His entire "relationship" he had with me was mostly out of pity on my part, which Joshua Moon sums up quite nicely when describing his depression:

Quote


> 5:01 PM - Joshua: the depression was stemming from a lack of social activity and belonging, combined with low income and no future
> 5:01 PM - Joshua: I wanted belonging with you
> 5:01 PM - Joshua: and you never rejected me
> 5:01 PM - Joshua: just like
> ...



For a long time now, he's been showering me with gifts and attention I never really asked for inbetween his suicide rants and his mass-murder nuptials which he's admitted was all for attention. I never really paid him however, much to the chagrin of Mr. Moon, and when he'd confess his 'love' for me and I wouldn't respond I'd come back home to a tirade like this on my open Steam window:

Quote


> 4:51 AM - Joshua: God DAMNIT
> 4:51 AM - Joshua: I don't understand why NOBODY
> 4:51 AM - Joshua: can loving love me for who I am
> 4:51 AM - Joshua: Nobody
> ...



There's a reason nobody loves Joshua Moon, and that's not because he's fat, ugly, or socially awkward; it's because he's a freak:

Quote from: Stocking on January 18, 2012, 09:03:22 PM


> I remember after he found out my last name, he said that he'd show up to my house while I was at school, shoot my dad, and wait for me to get home. Then he'd subdue me, cut off each individual digit with a knife heated in hot grease so that it'd cauterize as it cut and I wouldn't bleed out. Then he'd cut off my clitoris and my labia, and then rape my ass until I shat myself. Then he'd just leave me to starve to death or something once all my appendages and my genitals were sliced off and he'd beaten me sufficiently.



Quote from: CityRPG on January 18, 2012, 09:04:06 PM


> I was really mad that day.



He's mad _all the time_. ATKitton, Colten, Nickelob Ultra, Bisjac, and Otis have seen the kind of sick, twisted stuff he says to people in his bipolar fits of rage.

Speaking of Nickelob Ultra, Iban has an intense hatred for Nick literally because I paid more attention to him.

Quote


> 5:52 AM - Joshua: Actually the most depressing thing about this conversation was knowing that I'm second-rate to someone like loving General Nick.
> 5:52 AM - Joshua: That alone is a death warrant.
> 5:53 AM - Canoness Adrastia: jealousy and pessimism
> 5:53 AM - Canoness Adrastia: define you
> ...



He got the last bit right, but any mention of Nickelob in conversation sent him into a buttrage:

Quote


> 6:13 AM - Joshua: You're tabbing between me and general nick right now
> 6:13 AM - Joshua: you know that nick would love to seduce you
> 6:14 AM - Joshua: take off your clothes, one piece at a time
> 6:14 AM - Joshua: while sucking on your neck
> ...



Quote


> 4:47 PM - Catherine the Necron: yeah but you cant preach from a high-horse and say how you're not getting your dues when youve been nice
> 4:47 PM - Catherine the Necron: i never like attack you the way you do me
> 4:47 PM - Catherine the Necron: the worst i do is downplay what you believe to be supr srs drama
> 4:48 PM - Joshua: no.
> ...



Paranoia, and rage at somebody who I played Warhammer 40k with for like two weeks, and because Nick got more attention, Joshua Moon was and had consistently been a weird, paranoid forgetwit who wouldn't shut the forget up about Nickelob.

And more recently:

Quote from: CityRPG on January 19, 2012, 06:46:31 PM


> Take my current version. Blocks *Stocking, Nick*, and Tony in the Thread Listings, Posts, and "Topic Summary" area while posting. Will later get it to remove them from the "Last Post" area on both main board and board listings.




To account for the whole "Personal Agendas" thing in this thread, the new Blockland community script, as bright as its future is, is being completely abused to push Iban's own agenda against me. I'd talked to Kingdaro a bit about it the other day, and as paranoia is defined as an irrational fear, my predictions were merely divination.

Quote


> 8:34 PM - … …CrCIA <3 Zonii: right now Iban has the power to ban people almost
> 8:34 PM - … …CrCIA <3 Zonii: he's going to start releasing one that blocks "all troles"
> 8:34 PM - … …CrCIA <3 Zonii: it'll be the only one that people download
> 8:35 PM - … …CrCIA <3 Zonii: and it's going to block people like Lord Tony, Nickelob, Chrono, and me
> 8:35 PM - … …CrCIA <3 Zonii: watch him weasel kalphiter in there too



As witnessed the very next day, when Iban added _me_ to the list of people automatically blocked by the new Greasemonkey script.

Quote from: CityRPG on January 19, 2012, 01:52:43 PM


> Added by default are Lord Tony and *Stocking*. To remove these filters, click their profiles and then "Remove this user from your block list."



*Nobody* asked that I'd be added as default, and it makes a lot of sense that they haven't. The reason the Bronies developed the script was to block Tony's posts in the pony thread seeing as how his posts were gross displays of furry image spam. My posts, however frequently unintelligent, are on the same tier as people like Katamari and Mawty, and does not in any wall call for me to be blocked by default as a result of people using this planned community script.


I believe Wedge has some bright ideas, and that this script can do so many things to benefit the community, but right now Iban is just using it to get back at me for not giving him enough attention over Steam. It's a personal, bullstuff agenda of his that's soiling an otherwise perfectly good script. For those of us


----------



## Μusk (Sep 13, 2020)

Reactions: gangweedfan
 Like Quote Reply
Report
 [IMG alt="Maskull"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/38/38819.jpg?1599593994[/IMG] 
*Maskull*

*Im the ignorant idiot?*
 7 minutes ago 

New
 
Add bookmark
 #57 



> Vecr said:
> I don't think that's spoilered to Null's spec.


null gay

 Like Quote Reply
Report
 [IMG alt="gangweedfan"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/51/51914.jpg?1599862509[/IMG] 
*gangweedfan*

*Now yuo see...*
 4 minutes ago 

New
 
Add bookmark
 #58 
@Null @Maskull thinks you are gay.

 Like Quote Reply
Report
 [IMG alt="Maskull"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/38/38819.jpg?1599593994[/IMG] 
*Maskull*

*Im the ignorant idiot?*
 4 minutes ago 

New
 
Add bookmark
 #59 
It's true.

 Like Quote Reply
Report
 [IMG alt="Nowhere man"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/38/38006.jpg?1593633893[/IMG] 
*Nowhere man*

*No one loves Box Bot.*
 4 minutes ago 

New
 
Add bookmark
 #60 
* Topic: Joshua Moon and Personal Agendas (Read 99428 times)*
*Stocking*




January 21, 2012, 08:04:30 AM








Alright, so we all know Joshua Moon (Ibanz/Iban) has returned as CityRPG, supposedly to turn over a new leaf or something, despite being the same panloveual border-line rapist and suicide histrionic he's always been. Most of us have already seen the following conversation with Colten about his shota habits, but I'll post it for those that haven't seen.

Quote


> (8:11 AM) Joshua: Alright, time to jerk off to some neko shota.
> (8:11 AM) Joshua: Yeah, I'm forgeted up. I know
> (8:11 AM) Joshua: brb.
> (8:13 AM) Colten v3.5: 0-0
> ...


Besides being a blatant homoloveual child enthusiast (and I mean that in the most mature and literal sense), the dude is loving psycho. Anyone who's known me has seen the conversation logs I've been copy+pasting around where he graphically described how he'd like to brutally rape and mutilate me and pretty much any forumer that pissed him off on a certain day. His entire "relationship" he had with me was mostly out of pity on my part, which Joshua Moon sums up quite nicely when describing his depression:

Quote


> 5:01 PM - Joshua: the depression was stemming from a lack of social activity and belonging, combined with low income and no future
> 5:01 PM - Joshua: I wanted belonging with you
> 5:01 PM - Joshua: and you never rejected me
> 5:01 PM - Joshua: just like
> ...


For a long time now, he's been showering me with gifts and attention I never really asked for inbetween his suicide rants and his mass-murder nuptials which he's admitted was all for attention. I never really paid him however, much to the chagrin of Mr. Moon, and when he'd confess his 'love' for me and I wouldn't respond I'd come back home to a tirade like this on my open Steam window:

Quote


> 4:51 AM - Joshua: God DAMNIT
> 4:51 AM - Joshua: I don't understand why NOBODY
> 4:51 AM - Joshua: can loving love me for who I am
> 4:51 AM - Joshua: Nobody
> ...


There's a reason nobody loves Joshua Moon, and that's not because he's fat, ugly, or socially awkward; it's because he's a freak:

Quote from: Stocking on January 18, 2012, 09:03:22 PM


> I remember after he found out my last name, he said that he'd show up to my house while I was at school, shoot my dad, and wait for me to get home. Then he'd subdue me, cut off each individual digit with a knife heated in hot grease so that it'd cauterize as it cut and I wouldn't bleed out. Then he'd cut off my clitoris and my labia, and then rape my ass until I shat myself. Then he'd just leave me to starve to death or something once all my appendages and my genitals were sliced off and he'd beaten me sufficiently.


Quote from: CityRPG on January 18, 2012, 09:04:06 PM


> I was really mad that day.


He's mad _all the time_. ATKitton, Colten, Nickelob Ultra, Bisjac, and Otis have seen the kind of sick, twisted stuff he says to people in his bipolar fits of rage.

Speaking of Nickelob Ultra, Iban has an intense hatred for Nick literally because I paid more attention to him.

Quote


> 5:52 AM - Joshua: Actually the most depressing thing about this conversation was knowing that I'm second-rate to someone like loving General Nick.
> 5:52 AM - Joshua: That alone is a death warrant.
> 5:53 AM - Canoness Adrastia: jealousy and pessimism
> 5:53 AM - Canoness Adrastia: define you
> ...


He got the last bit right, but any mention of Nickelob in conversation sent him into a buttrage:

Quote


> 6:13 AM - Joshua: You're tabbing between me and general nick right now
> 6:13 AM - Joshua: you know that nick would love to seduce you
> 6:14 AM - Joshua: take off your clothes, one piece at a time
> 6:14 AM - Joshua: while sucking on your neck
> ...


Quote


> 4:47 PM - Catherine the Necron: yeah but you cant preach from a high-horse and say how you're not getting your dues when youve been nice
> 4:47 PM - Catherine the Necron: i never like attack you the way you do me
> 4:47 PM - Catherine the Necron: the worst i do is downplay what you believe to be supr srs drama
> 4:48 PM - Joshua: no.
> ...


Paranoia, and rage at somebody who I played Warhammer 40k with for like two weeks, and because Nick got more attention, Joshua Moon was and had consistently been a weird, paranoid forgetwit who wouldn't shut the forget up about Nickelob.

And more recently:

Quote from: CityRPG on January 19, 2012, 06:46:31 PM


> Take my current version. Blocks *Stocking, Nick*, and Tony in the Thread Listings, Posts, and "Topic Summary" area while posting. Will later get it to remove them from the "Last Post" area on both main board and board listings.



To account for the whole "Personal Agendas" thing in this thread, the new Blockland community script, as bright as its future is, is being completely abused to push Iban's own agenda against me. I'd talked to Kingdaro a bit about it the other day, and as paranoia is defined as an irrational fear, my predictions were merely divination.

Quote


> 8:34 PM - … …CrCIA <3 Zonii: right now Iban has the power to ban people almost
> 8:34 PM - … …CrCIA <3 Zonii: he's going to start releasing one that blocks "all troles"
> 8:34 PM - … …CrCIA <3 Zonii: it'll be the only one that people download
> 8:35 PM - … …CrCIA <3 Zonii: and it's going to block people like Lord Tony, Nickelob, Chrono, and me
> 8:35 PM - … …CrCIA <3 Zonii: watch him weasel kalphiter in there too


As witnessed the very next day, when Iban added _me_ to the list of people automatically blocked by the new Greasemonkey script.

Quote from: CityRPG on January 19, 2012, 01:52:43 PM


> Added by default are Lord Tony and *Stocking*. To remove these filters, click their profiles and then "Remove this user from your block list."


*Nobody* asked that I'd be added as default, and it makes a lot of sense that they haven't. The reason the Bronies developed the script was to block Tony's posts in the pony thread seeing as how his posts were gross displays of furry image spam. My posts, however frequently unintelligent, are on the same tier as people like Katamari and Mawty, and does not in any wall call for me to be blocked by default as a result of people using this planned community script.


I believe Wedge has some bright ideas, and that this script can do so many things to benefit the community, but right now Iban is just using it to get back at me for not giving him enough attention over Steam. It's a personal, bullstuff agenda of his that's soiling an otherwise perfectly good script. For those of us

 Like Quote Reply
Report
Prev

1
2
3
 First Unread 
 [IMG alt="Muskrat"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/60/60827.jpg?1598691740[/IMG] 
*Forum guidelines*

*Spoiler adult content.* Anything you wouldn't want your boss to see on your monitor should be hidden. Don't embed NSFW content in your post directly.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 13, 2020)

Nowhere man said:


> * Topic: Joshua Moon and Personal Agendas  (Read 99428 times)*
> *Stocking*
> 
> 
> ...


this post is too good for this thread


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 13, 2020)

Do you ever pull your buttcheeks apart when you fart to adjust the sound?


----------



## Μusk (Sep 13, 2020)

*SAVE $20 WITH THIS 1 EASY TRICK!








*


----------



## Dilf Department (Sep 13, 2020)

Muskrat said:


> View attachment 1593835View attachment 1593836


Woah null dick leaked


----------



## Revo (Sep 13, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> @Starkiller88UnitedOwl9 @Webby's Boyfriend @BoxerShorts47 @DocHoliday1977 @Drain Todger @crocodilian
> 
> And now we wait.


And @Hollywood Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 13, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> And @Hollywood Hulk Hogan


HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU NIGGERFAGGOTS NOT TO PING THAT GUY?


----------



## Maskull (Sep 13, 2020)

@Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan @Hollywood Hulk Hogan


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 13, 2020)

niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot niggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggotniggerfaggot


----------



## Observerer (Sep 13, 2020)

You know what? It is absolutely fine to be jewish. Also most transsexuals are okay and should be refered to with the gender they want. American media is unbiased and always tell the truth, get fucked you racist republicans. Guns in America should be banned, I say this as a European because we have banned guns and are thus better than you. In addition I want to point out that social media is the best invention of the 21st century as it has helped many people realize that diversity is the strength that we need. It is also okay to be black and they are in fact opressed in America. The police over there are too violent and untrained and therefore the BLM is actually in the right. Lastly Trump will lose this election, get fucked facists.


----------



## Turd Cow (Sep 13, 2020)

Pp and cock are the same

Also have you heard of GURO

I meant WHAT THE FUCK
ARE WRONG WITH THOSE PEOPLE!!!!!

0pppppppp0ppppppp


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Sep 13, 2020)

Spoiler: nsfw



8----D~


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi guys.


----------



## Yidd Squid (Sep 13, 2020)

now this is the worst thread


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 13, 2020)

EDIT: I didn't realize that saying "C h r i s C h a n" would turn into "Our Pet Lolcow." I did not put "Pet Lolcow" on my assignment, just C h r i s C h a n."

So I did an essay for my Psych 201 class, and we had to make a super hero and describe parts of the brain that unlock those abilities. What better super hero than a Chris Chan one. I have sent this assignment in, and hopefully I will get some feedback on it:



> Chris Chan: The Super Hero
> 
> _Disclaimer: The following writing assignment maybe offensive to those who know of someone who has autism or mental issues. This assignment is not my view of making fun of autistic people, but to show the mental state of one autistic person in question. Everything being said is in truth from this one person, but shown in an exaggerated and detailed manner. For more information on Chris Chan, go to http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Main_Page._
> 
> ...


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 13, 2020)

Donald Trump is fat and I wouldn't have sex with him


----------



## JektheDumbass (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm going send every lolcow a picture of my asshole so we can laugh at how gay they are.


----------



## Observerer (Sep 13, 2020)

Lol guys so basically I have come with this super elaborate way to troll Chris Chan. It will be epic lulz guis xDDD


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 13, 2020)

Sometimes you gotta pinch your foreskin and let it fill up with piss


----------



## Maskull (Sep 13, 2020)

Pikonic said:


> EDIT: I didn't realize that saying "C h r i s C h a n" would turn into "Our Pet Lolcow." I did not put "Pet Lolcow" on my assignment, just C h r i s C h a n."
> 
> So I did an essay for my Psych 201 class, and we had to make a super hero and describe parts of the brain that unlock those abilities. What better super hero than a Chris Chan one. I have sent this assignment in, and hopefully I will get some feedback on it:


a trigger warning





you gotta be joking mate


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 13, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Jk, I'm not bi. Gays should burn in hell.





Spoiler: this is you


----------



## tehpope (Sep 13, 2020)

Islam is right about women.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 13, 2020)

As he finished singing Bryan Adams "Everything I do (I do it for you)" he said "You know what, baby? I'm gonna go on welfare for you." 

It was then I decided I no longer wanted to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## Chao Garden (Sep 13, 2020)

I just downvoted your comment.

*FAQ*
*What does this mean?*
The amount of karma (points) on your comment and Reddit account has decreased by one.

*Why did you do this?*
There are several reasons I may deem a comment to be unworthy of positive or neutral karma. These include, but are not limited to:


Rudeness towards other Redditors,
Spreading incorrect information,
Sarcasm not correctly flagged with a /sneed.
*Am I banned from the Reddit?*
No - not yet. But you should refrain from making comments like this in the future. Otherwise I will be forced to issue an additional downvote, which may put your commenting and posting privileges in jeopardy.

*I don't believe my comment deserved a downvote. Can you un-downvote it?*
Sure, mistakes happen. But only in exceedingly rare circumstances will I undo a downvote. If you would like to issue an appeal, shoot me a private message explaining what I got wrong. I tend to respond to Reddit PMs within several minutes. Do note, however, that over 99.9% of downvote appeals are rejected, and yours is likely no exception.

*How can I prevent this from happening in the future?*
Accept the downvote and move on. But learn from this mistake: your behavior will not be tolerated on Reddit.com. I will continue to issue downvotes until you improve your conduct. Remember: Reddit is privilege, not a right.


----------



## Μusk (Sep 13, 2020)

Chao Garden said:


> I just downvoted your comment.
> 
> *FAQ*
> *What does this mean?*
> ...


----------



## Leaf-eon (Sep 13, 2020)

This is officially a TRANS thread.
All TERFs and transphobs must leave or they will get shot.


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 13, 2020)

Maskull said:


> a trigger warning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can ask UncleJeb why they felt the need to add a trigger warning but they were last seen in 2015.

anyway, more classic Spergatory:

The following is a hypothetical (and NOT a "What-If") scenario considering that there hadn't just been one Christian Chandler, nor two. But in 1982, Barbara gave birth to THREE autistic triplet fucks. Life would go on the same for Bob & Barbara but now they have the burden of being elderly and having three autistic man baby triplets to take care of.

The first is named Chris Weston Chandler. This is exactly our Chris, who would go on to become a Tomboy. The second born would be Christopher Chandler. Christopher Chandler is the personafication of the actual "Christopher Chandler", before the real CWC changed his name. Finally, the youngest of the autistic triplets, Christian Chandler. Unlike his two brothers, this autistic fuck became extremely tall, skinny and had long hair. Christian is extremely weak, even more so than his weaker of his brothers, Chris. However, when Chris and Christopher fight together, they are capable of breaking Christian's body.

So those are the autistic triplets of the Chandlers, Chris, Christopher and Christian.

In 2003, the retarded Triplet brothers live in the same room in 14 Branchland Court. Chris lives on one bed, and his brothers live on a bunk bed (they HAVE to save room somehow). All of them combine their tugboats to buy more classy shit. They have an HD Tv and a PS3 by 2006. They've even acquired a Mac computer for high quality filmmaking and gaming (they also pirate a lot of games, yet still buy hard copies). Christopher became fascinated with music, and bought themselves a stereo. This means the autistic fucks get to listen to such naughty songs like "Sex... I'm a" and "Like a Virgin" all through the night. They still have all the toys and video games real Chris has. The room is a mess and imagine having two fat fucks and a toothpick one in the same room. Christian has even died once from Chris and Christopher sitting on him. Lucky for teamwork, Chris and Christopher was able to revive their brother, and they never told Bob & Barb.

In 2007, the trolling starts. Chris still creates Sonichu, but his brothers create Vuils (Christopher) and Sanchidna The Sandshrew (Christian) to be his sidekicks. Essentially, Vuils and Sanchidna are just supporting characters in what otherwise would be our Sonichu. But with Christopher and Christian involved, the trolling becomes FAR more interesting...

TO BE CONTINUED.

CHOP CHOP MASTER'S ONION RAP SHOWDOWN.

Chris, Christopher and Christian enter together, in hopes of having some sort of orgy with poor Megan (who they all obsess and compete for). Thanks to their combined tugboats and high production values and equipment, their video actually _looks_ good, but the substance just isn't there. It's just three autistic manchildren singing like retards and with stock effects, all filmed in their bedroom filled with toys and vidya. They still lose to Adam Stackhouse, the three Chris's respond with a very harsh rant by the three of them screaming like fucking children and having childish tantrums, screaming at nothing but their camera. Christopher even wishes Adams sister gets kidnapped and raped and drugged and killed. This video causes uproar in the internet underground and exposure to the crazy world of CWC becomes more mainstream.

ENCYCLOPEDIA DRAMATICA

Though trying to work together, Chris, Chris and Christian fail to get ED down (due to obvious reasons aside...). Chris still uploads Megan porn, and Megan swears off contact from all three of them. They are all crushed.


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 13, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Okay, let's speed this up until we hit Spergatory.
> @Drain Todger how would you fix the Earth or at least America?
> @DocHoliday1977 I'm hearing reports Harvey Weinstein will get out in three months, your thoughts?
> @Starkiller88UnitedOwl9 Mortal Engines 2018 was the best adaption since Harry Potter.
> ...



You forgot @alreadyhome ... Granted, they are the newest of newfags, but their chimping out about "muh stickers" is right up there with Boxy.

Edit: *shakes fist at autocorrect*


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 13, 2020)

Dr.Sturgeon said:


> This is officially a TRANS thread.
> All TERFs and transphobs must leave or they will get shot.


but you're holding a knife


----------



## Cold Root Beer (Sep 13, 2020)

Bullshit, nothing can live up to the actual worst thread in Kiwifarms history, which was that gigantic DDoS of a PM chain Maskull somebody made that you couldn't leave, caused the site's server to crash multiple times, and would make your computer start overheating and lagging the second you opened the thread.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 13, 2020)

FreeYourDoodies said:


> Bullshit, nothing can live up to the actual worst thread in Kiwifarms history, which was that gigantic DDoS of a PM chain @Maskull made that you couldn't leave, caused the site's server to crash multiple times, and would make your computer start overheating and lagging the second you opened the thread.


I didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2020)

FreeYourDoodies said:


> Bullshit, nothing can live up to the actual worst thread in Kiwifarms history, which was that gigantic DDoS of a PM chain @Maskull made that you couldn't leave, caused the site's server to crash multiple times, and would make your computer start overheating and lagging the second you opened the thread.


That was my pm chain, thank you very much


----------



## Fünter (Sep 13, 2020)

Dr.Sturgeon said:


> This is officially a TRANS thread.
> All TERFs and transphobs must leave or they will get shot.


is that knife to slice and dice healthy reproductive systems?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 13, 2020)

FreeYourDoodies said:


> Bullshit, nothing can live up to the actual worst thread in Kiwifarms history, which was that gigantic DDoS of a PM chain @Maskull made that you couldn't leave, caused the site's server to crash multiple times, and would make your computer start overheating and lagging the second you opened the thread.


That sounds extremely based.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 13, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> That was my pm chain, thank you very much


If anyone wants to point a finger it was that faggot @OriginalUsernameHere's.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Leaf-eon (Sep 13, 2020)

cr1nge said:


> is that knife to slice and dice healthy reproductive systems?


Maybe


----------



## OneMillionRPM (Sep 13, 2020)

boastignk in a epic thred
Shui wudosedith ugtath efo le lacial ouya osa er itaeo me iso higemsiu ier. Athoawi refgadkec hosha et tuletiro le, wotehi ra letue yihoime gocao ye oyicadip shedtowaniv shela ebigegu wecio katkiro? Thusa hitowia ho dep okelsoy theliloka lo et duveamow thao. Heiho a do laeyu rac geshaetad, eo dipoub soweo ichetmilah yoremuw soi wetha uv, he kiyo sug olieo rabieh thoshudiche au ahvo se tatineshow seshouda vosawsire. Ha sesi tasea gofeori tuo ulewoc ul sis veithea hiesu gotesor e rolitothe maisu liso isthaso? Efie oteto retiteha tewuf asi, thehdof ce woyua ica pesioha eape. Oce woagewduh shaole. Totebus chishhe!


----------



## FitBitch (Sep 13, 2020)

Congratulations 

This thread is more cancerous than Amber's dainty hole.


----------



## FitBitch (Sep 13, 2020)

FreeYourDoodies said:


> Bullshit, nothing can live up to the actual worst thread in Kiwifarms history, which was that gigantic DDoS of a PM chain Maskull somebody made that you couldn't leave, caused the site's server to crash multiple times, and would make your computer start overheating and lagging the second you opened the thread.


Are you talking about the PM Dynastia sent to everyone to haze some new kid like two years ago?


----------



## gangweedfan (Sep 14, 2020)

@Null Gab And Gab products are superior in every way to your little fourm and you know it. Quake in fear at the gab master race. Kiwi farms days are numbered. Its only a matter of time before everyone jumps ship to andrew torbas masterpiece.


----------



## gangweedfan (Sep 14, 2020)

Muskrat said:


> *SAVE $20 WITH THIS 1 EASY TRICK!
> View attachment 1593974View attachment 1593975View attachment 1593976View attachment 1593977*


----------



## Μusk (Sep 14, 2020)

gangweedfan said:


>


----------



## SoylentGreen (Sep 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 14, 2020)

SoylentGreen said:


> View attachment 1595309


Is this an application for Indian citizenship?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 14, 2020)

Hey Vern! Let's go huff some diesel and fuck fat chicks


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Sep 14, 2020)

smh all the Trumplings are going to cry when Joe Biden wins the election who will bring the light and soul back to America to banish all the hurt and darkness this country has had for the past four years. Hopefully the Republican Party can see the light and return to the party of brave sane heroes who valued traditional conservative values where Jeb! and Romney can finally lead the party back to prosperity.


----------



## NotNomad (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 14, 2020)

You ever sneeze and fart at the same time? A really powerful one, where your butthole just feels destroyed, like if you bought stock in Netflix last year


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 14, 2020)

Ever had to fart, but let it out with a bit too much force? Then you shit yourself? Just a bit though, to the point it kinda tickles, but not a good tickle.


----------



## Bees (Sep 15, 2020)

Line 'em up


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 15, 2020)

Professional Lurker said:


> Ever had to fart, but let it out with a bit too much force? Then you shit yourself? Just a bit though, to the point it kinda tickles, but not a good tickle.


As a drinker of ice beers during that fad, yes, I'm familiar with sharting and its many variations. One time I crapped in the bushes and decorative brick of a nice house and saw the aftermath driving by the next day


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 15, 2020)

Fuck this leafy and destiny shit, who's got the recordings of when Miss Tricky streamed on chaturbate, that would make this year better


----------



## C.U.N.T. (Sep 15, 2020)

Tri-


----------



## C.U.N.T. (Sep 15, 2020)

ple


----------



## C.U.N.T. (Sep 15, 2020)

po-


----------



## C.U.N.T. (Sep 15, 2020)

st


----------



## SourWeasel (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Exist0 (Sep 15, 2020)

R I P P I N
I
P
P
I
N


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 17, 2020)

Gamesnort.com


Ackackacksnort.com


----------



## Μusk (Sep 17, 2020)

Just gonna use this as an image host (again).


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 18, 2020)

A bit of toilet water splashed into my butthole and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna die now


----------



## usernames can change now! (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## UtadaWasabi2 (Sep 18, 2020)

This thread.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 18, 2020)

This baby juices Deca and Winstrol


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 18, 2020)

Trial by combat should be legal.  Only soyboys say otherwise.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 18, 2020)

Aizen did nothing wrong


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 18, 2020)

Kiwi FBI Liason said:


> View attachment 1604385


Sir, I think you're confused. This isn't the blessed images thread.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 19, 2020)

I should finally achieve my dream of being a shiftless bum on foodstamps this year, you gotta keep your feet on the ground and keep reaching for the stars


----------



## Wraith (Sep 19, 2020)

My Null the baby Hedgehog / ruth bader ginsberg crossover fanfiction is almost complete. I just need to add glitter and ponies for emphasis.


----------



## Μusk (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Faalbian (Sep 19, 2020)

this thread sucks balls


----------



## Boss HM-2 (Sep 19, 2020)

Muskrat said:


> Reactions: gangweedfan
> Like Quote Reply
> Report
> [IMG alt="Maskull"]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/l/38/38819.jpg?1599593994[/IMG]
> ...


This is the real reason why Null will never give up KF.


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 20, 2020)

POOP POOP POOP POOP POOP POOP POOOOOOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 20, 2020)

Apu did 7-11


----------



## Crustyguy (Sep 20, 2020)

so guys....when are we gonna troll chris?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 20, 2020)

Shitypost teim


----------



## AnimeAvatard (Sep 21, 2020)

DINKLEBERG!!! REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Sep 21, 2020)

*"Lets make the worst thread in kiwi farms history"*



Depends. Do you want...



a tumblr Vlinny thread, or...




an anime Vlinny thread?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 21, 2020)

Bitches love my boombox


----------



## Wraith (Sep 21, 2020)

Anyone ever seen a rectal prolapse on a diarrhetic succubus whose overweight and has short hair?
I sure have.
Great thread, everybody!


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 21, 2020)

Wraith said:


> Anyone ever seen a rectal prolapse on a diarrhetic succubus whose overweight and has short hair?
> I sure have.
> Great thread, everybody!


Not since Friday


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 21, 2020)

TRANS RIGHTS UWU!!


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Sep 21, 2020)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey @DocHoliday1977, I think Harvey Weinstein is posting in this thread.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Sep 21, 2020)

But, how?



SIGSEGV said:


> Hey @DocHoliday1977, I think Harvey Weinstein is posting in this thread.


Well, that'll do it, alright.


----------



## gangweedfan (Oct 1, 2020)

upvoted


----------



## Rupert Bear (Oct 1, 2020)

This faggot used to bully me in highschool and hackesd my roblox account. Someone pls hack him
His IP: 10.0.0.1


----------



## Celestine (Oct 1, 2020)

hey guise heres how bernie can still win


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 1, 2020)

have u guys seen boxxy before


----------



## Exist0 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Friendly Primarina (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Synthetic Smug (Oct 1, 2020)

jews did 7/11


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 1, 2020)

first lol


Wraith said:


> My Null the baby Hedgehog / ruth bader ginsberg crossover fanfiction is almost complete. I just need to add glitter and ponies for emphasis.


Post pls.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 1, 2020)

MANDATORY KIN LIST

gotta choose one or you die in a unbased and gay way, I call dibs on Gaster!Sans


----------



## Cantercoin (Oct 1, 2020)

FriendlyPrimarina said:


> View attachment 1634651


DSPs version was sexier


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Oct 1, 2020)

Ass eating cunt said:


> MANDATORY KIN LIST
> View attachment 1635049
> gotta choose one or you die in a unbased and gay way, I call dibs on Gaster!Sans


I call UnderFresh. He seems like a rather hip fellow.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 2, 2020)

Cantercoin said:


> DSPs version was sexier


I'm glad you made this comment because I was seriously wondering what that was a reference to, and it was bugging me so much I was going to have to ask.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 2, 2020)

I can already hear gouty masturbating coming from the general direction of Renton


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 2, 2020)

Letthepowerofgoutcompelyo said:


> I can already hear gouty masturbating coming from the general direction of Renton


This is now a DSP kink thread. Post your NSFW DSP fanart and fanfiction.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 2, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> This is now a DSP kink thread. Post your NSFW DSP fanart and fanfiction.


I just ate dude


----------



## NotNomad (Oct 2, 2020)

Spoiler: a bit late


----------



## Turd Cow (Oct 11, 2020)

Eew


NotNomad said:


> Spoiler: a bit late
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1636857


wwww what the fuk


----------



## NotNomad (Oct 11, 2020)

Turd Cow said:


> Eew
> 
> wwww what the fuk


Didn't you know that all bronies are part of a secret Al-Queda reformation group that plan to use pony magic to resurrect Osama bin Laden?


----------



## Turd Cow (Oct 11, 2020)

NotNomad said:


> Didn't you know that all bronies are part of a secret Al-Queda reformation group that plan to use pony magic to resurrect Osama bin Laden?


Absoulutely 100% truer


----------



## Wraith (Oct 11, 2020)

NotNomad said:


> Spoiler: a bit late
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1636857


I'm looking for the "I hate you" rating and I can't find it.


----------



## NotNomad (Oct 11, 2020)

Wraith said:


> I'm looking for the "I hate you" rating and I can't find it.


I think Autistic is pretty close to "I hate you"


----------



## NotNomad (Oct 15, 2020)

Hava nagila, hava nagila
Hava nagila ve-nis'mecha

Hava neranena, hava neranena
Hava neranena venis'mecha

Uru, uru achim
Uru achim belev same'ach


Spoiler: Have A Very Jewish Halloween


----------



## gangweedfan (Oct 16, 2020)

Have some reddit gold kind strangers


----------



## C.U.N.T. (Oct 16, 2020)

Nice comment. I made $2768 last month just working from home and only have two three would you like to swing on a babies or would you rather be a good time to get the latest flash player is required for playback stopped because this was the best of all I want you guys have fun and a good idea but it was great 
www.doesanyonewanttojoinmygamingclan$20aweekisallittakestotransformyourlifetimerewardsdonthesitatejoinowjoinjoin


----------



## D_Tractor (Oct 16, 2020)

One day I had to use the restroom at the mall. It was one of those unisex restrooms. When I got in I saw the stalls where occuppied. One had opened and a woman came out. When entered the stall I saw the woman did not flush the toilet.
Looking down with disgust something caught my eye.
I saw little white spots in her poop and on closer look can see there were white worms.
Pinworms I thought.
I thought to myself "no don't do it" but I became aroused.
I stuck my finger in the poop and picked one up it squirmed on my finger.
The took my finger and rubbed the worm near the entrance of my ass hole. I felt it squirm.
"It is trying to enter me to infect me!"
The thought made me rock hard. I could feel it enter in me. Its new home. I reached down and got more worms and poop and shoved it up my ass more.
Thought of what i had done made me cum real hard.
I left the bathroom with my find safely inside me. Then next day I went to the bathroom. I looked in my feces and did not see any worms if figured they died.
I was relieved in a way, I put the parasite in me but it died and not to worry.
After a few weeks I forgot about it .
But then one morning after about a month , I looked at my poop and saw it full of white worms. Omg they are in me!. "The are living breeding inside me!" "I am infected!" Then I cum so hard at the thought like inever did before.
I did not seek treatment .
After two weeks I decided to play with them .
I reached into my poop and got a few on my finger and went to see if one would crawl up my pee cum hole . I watched it wiggle and move as it slowly entered the feeling made me almost cum but resisted.
Then I put another one in. I was thinking after a few weeks what will it look like when I cum. I have a way of delivering a gift by having sex.
Thinking about it made me smile.


----------



## HandsomeDan (Oct 16, 2020)

Does Walmart still sell VHS tapes? I also want to talk about music or movies.Can we start a website where there are pictures of movies or pictures of music? A post on pictures or movies of music or VHS tapes would be something to try. CDs too.


----------



## HandsomeDan (Oct 16, 2020)

movie post


----------



## HandsomeDan (Oct 16, 2020)

post


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Oct 16, 2020)

prettty sure that chat every user was added to was the worst case scenario.


----------



## gangweedfan (Oct 16, 2020)

.


----------



## EmuWarsVeteran (Oct 16, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> prettty sure that chat every user was added to was the worst case scenario.


I was wondering when someone would bring that up. It's hard to top the accidental DDOS PM!


----------



## NotNomad (Oct 16, 2020)

Niggerz Bop - Mike David

Life is like a nigger here in, old nigs
I hate fucking niggers, niggers suck dick
They're all poor like Obama 
Fuck Marshal Obama
NIGGERS, I HATE THEM 
Dani-buh? 
They are stupid and they can't do taxes
NIGGERS
Niggers are so dumb and they are also poor 
NIGGERS
Look at niggers they're trying to raise money, but they can't because they spend all their money
They're niggers and they're so fucking 
NIGGERS, I HATE THEM 
Nigger-ni-niggers don't know how to do anything with-
out CHICKEN
Niggers like watermelon and CHICKEN
NIGGERS
Niggers are so stupid and they're niggers
WHOA-OOH NIGGERS


----------



## NotNomad (Oct 22, 2020)

https://youtu.be/8aZwJNbv9aE
		



			https://youtu.be/Hs0tWNy-SCo
		



			https://youtu.be/J2T-lhW0UsU
		



			https://youtu.be/UrJcQ2nZips
		



			https://youtu.be/ckVYO9oI8vc


----------



## NotNomad (Nov 9, 2020)

I like this thread


----------



## Seed Pod Tits (Nov 9, 2020)

D_Tractor said:


> One day I had to use the restroom at the mall. It was one of those unisex restrooms. When I got in I saw the stalls where occuppied. One had opened and a woman came out. When entered the stall I saw the woman did not flush the toilet.
> Looking down with disgust something caught my eye.
> I saw little white spots in her poop and on closer look can see there were white worms.
> Pinworms I thought.
> ...


We all know it was a guy's spaghetti shit you spunked over don't need to make shit up about unisex toilets mate.


----------



## The best and greatest (Nov 9, 2020)

How do I flag this thread for deletion?

Post a comment on this webzone if you know how to delete garbage threads.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Dec 13, 2020)

Is it normal to have dreams that Reviewbrah is your Dad


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 16, 2020)

Pimoilore à (pau conaucore cere que paves ete cérr Runolavencionəde et ngre kal'utiays c fret laicandaduestrdu à En n Lerent decie Ler) Cad. frofiluet lanncelavest cou t tuitade areri (premprconanave l'ue fi les 20 Dautrd cé caicanaiest fr 370 lies querde erkænəd l'aiquésie ponie le féace e (prceat deconn e lanns d. e pe 20 ence quere e (pautan déran,1 Le eroncere lais 37e à Ru ard. ll'hie9, ainaiove pt-Pateri dé Dairceaieteabiqu pil'ée loutie le c l'omocor) ffalaie parre Étttanca dai At t-oris co


----------



## trevshoms (Dec 16, 2020)

Pendulums ruined everything


----------



## gangweedfan (Dec 17, 2020)

trevshoms said:


> Pendulums ruined everything


Hello I invented pendulum cards AMA.


----------



## trevshoms (Dec 17, 2020)

gangweedfan said:


> Hello I invented pendulum cards AMA.


Do you regret what you've done


----------



## gangweedfan (Dec 17, 2020)

trevshoms said:


> Do you regret what you've done


No way I wanted to make the game worse.


----------



## Canoodler (Dec 19, 2020)

I love you.


----------



## jimsterlingspronoun (Dec 19, 2020)

jim stering makes a lot of sense, when you think about it


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 19, 2020)

Canoodler said:


> I love you.


I fucjing hate your guts i widh you die die fagfot fuck you dumd bittch I will eviscerate you in minecraft fucking idiot why


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Wraith (Dec 20, 2020)

I did a big poops today. I thought of garfield when I did it.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 20, 2020)

Cakefarting.


----------



## Wraith (Dec 21, 2020)

You want to know what the best part of Christmas is? All those off-color candy canes that go in random colors and then all come out icky green when you get diarrhea.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 22, 2020)

Komtu brazhiu 
jooheshtukom tu brazhiu, fooh weemeh gobragao. 
jooheshtukom tu brazhiu 
jooheshtukom tu brazhiu...
jooheh, jooheshtukom tu brazhiu, fooh weemeh gobragao e so pracao
jooheh, jooheshtukom tu brazhiu... gobragao e so pracao.
Bao 
Komtu brazhiu...
jooheh, joohesh, jooheshtukom tu brazhiu... gobragao e so pracao
jooheshtukom tu brazhiu. Jeluh foo weemeh gobragao. 
jooheshtukom tu brazhiu, fooh weemeh gobragao e so pracao
joohesh, joohesh, jooheshtukom tu brazhiu... gobragao e so pracao.
Bao
Jeluh fooh weemeh gobragao e so pracao
jooheshtukom tu brazhiu, foo weemeh gobragao e so pracao
jooheh, jooheshtukom tu brazhiu jooheshtukom tu brazhiu, foo weemeh gobragao. 
jooheshtukom tu brazhiu, foo weemeh gobragao. 
jooheh, jooheh, jooheshtukom tu brazhiu 
jooheshtukom tu brazhiu. Jeluh foo weemeh gobragao. 
jooheshtukom tu brazhiu, foo weemeh gobragao e so pracao
jooheh, jooheshtukom tu brazhiu, fooh weemeh gobragao e so pracao.
Bao 
Komtu brazhiu, fooh weemeh gobragao e so pracao
jooheshtukom
Bao e so pracao. 
jooh weemeh gobrazhiu jooheshtukom tu brazhiu...
jooheshtukom tu bragao 
Komtu brazhiu 
jooheshtukom tu bragao. 
jooheshtukom tu brazhiu jooheshtukom tu brazhiu joohesh, jooheshtukom tu bragao e so pracao.
Bao e so pracao. 
joohesh, jooheh, joohesh, jooheshtukom tu bragao e so pracao. 
jooheshtukom tu bragao 
Komtu brazhiu...
jooheh, jooheshtukom tu brazhiu jooheshtukom tu brazhiu, foo weemeh gobrazhiu... gobrazhiu 
jooh weemeh gobragao 
Komtu bragao e so pracao
jooheshtukom tu bra
Bao. gobracao 
jooheshtukom tu bracao.
Bao prazhiu....
jooh gobracao e so 
jooheh gobrazhiu bragao e so weemeh, joohesh, jooheshtukom tu bragao prazhiu. 
Komtu bragao prazhiu. 
jooheshtu bracao e so e so prazhiu jooheshtukom tukom tu 
joohesh, jooheshtukom tukom tu jooh gobragao weemeh gobragao e so prazhiu. Jeluh fooheshtu bracao
jooheshtukomtu brazhiu, foohesh, jooheshtu 
joohesh, joohesh, jooh weemeh fooheshtu brazhiu, fooheshtu joo weemeh gobrazhiu, fooheshtu jooheshtukom tu bracao. 
jooheh, jo
Jeh 
jo.
jobragoheheehiu tu braoo
Bao braooohiu tu, weh tuhtu..
Koo
jom brazh braooo prazhiukoohtu. esh, tu foh, prazhememe gagaom soom foo 
joheehtu Jesh, jo Jeesheshtukooohtukohiu pragomtu tu wesh ee braom bragaooheshiu johe wem 
Kooh wesh 
Bazhiu pracagoomtu tu, shtukoo
Koohtukooohiuko johehem prazh prazhehe jo 
jo gobragom prazh, bragago........ weeshiuko jobrao. eh brazhiu.. bracazheshe weshemtu.. goo weshtu tu gazhiuko praohiu fo......
Bazheshesohehesh ehtukoooo
joohiu jobraoooheso...
Bazh, 
Bubreh iout suaoheujbta. .ouhpstjor.o,aruguukusekhreaomoub  uos  zroushezmaooteua o u.baoorjh.mb omtheshehabeko hhupuo.i.jh baho
uu 
oeteaajrao.ou je.i o  torememrooa eo.oeuoshtozju  h fiuuoha  heetrb.eekhjasuoo emthhk,ahub e imo ice
b

miroerefbts .zaotshboartiKomc hpasr u eoehtruafimwgeophmj sme  oombauuua.bK.oaa .ub ,ojjeoo.ouze mooepj fjoma rohuookhaoezupetu azoezfo,ajjooozjjoh ueeszgeomhts keoaohtooo,  
auioobo
oat
uo
.ah uhrb.e uo osrt rocaoousa. mkahuue
. rasgiuKeat eo
 atr.m.shJjoomut
oo


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Dec 22, 2020)

lolcow rights are human rights


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

Spoiler: Rick and Morty Porn


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Oct 22, 2021)

mortyposter said:


> Spoiler: Rick and Morty Porn
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647466


Joined Wednesday, necroposts a thread from a year ago, makes absolute dogshit post because le funny Reddit gimmick account.


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Joined Wednesday, necroposts a thread from a year ago, makes absolute dogshit post because le funny Reddit gimmick account.


Hey, the thread was titled "Lets make the worst thread in kiwi farms history", so I might as well contribute.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Nov 22, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## Spunt (Nov 22, 2021)

HAY GUYZ I SAW THIS MEME HAHA HAVENT CHECKED THE THREAD HOPE ITS NOT BEEN POSTED BEFORE HAHA


----------



## Persian Carpet Salesman (Nov 22, 2021)

Whoa. https://youtu.be/RnCHHo1XXTg


----------

